# RS Package??



## ACE8401 (Jul 20, 2011)

i purchased my Chevy Cruze Lt last friday. Love the car so far...but i started checking out the mods all over the internet and i really want to upgrade to the rs model. How can i do this. Any information would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Sell your current LT, Buy another LT WITH rs package, better yet...Buy an ECO!


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

ECO can't be equipped with RS package... Unless you DIY and give up the ECO's electronic front air dam.


----------



## 72oly300 (Apr 9, 2011)

The RS Pkg is about a $700 option. You could buy the rear spoiler, front & rear bumper covers, get them painted and installed, fog lights and emblems. It's alot of ching. I wanted an RS too but not for the cost of the pkg and "just" appearance items. I've thought about going to a dealer and ordering/inslalling the RS emblems. Few would know the diff.


----------



## HSR (Jul 5, 2011)

I feel your pain ^^ I want the RS too but in a black cruze, I own a basic red...just looks so plain....was the only one available when I picked up my cruze.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

haha i was just joking, ECO's look awsome stock. All you need is fog lights and your good. I should have gotten an eco love driving stick!


----------



## audog (Apr 28, 2011)

I do wish my LTZ RS was manual, but I'm darn happy with it as is.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Yeah I was just feeling the look of the LTZ with RS package more then the ECO. IMO. Still is a very smooth looking cruze thats for sure. With a nice drop the eco would look stealthy.

CHEVYCRUZE RS


----------



## cheryld (Jul 16, 2011)

hey i also bought my cruze LTZ w/out thr RS package or should i say my husband picked it out and did not have the rs type on the dealer lot but the sales man told him with such a straight face no problem you can get all the parts thru the parts dept . and with that being said he bought the car and oh was that so far from the truth that i went to speak to the sales man and got the biggest run around and nothing was done to make this wrong a right so very few parts are available and it dont come near the $695.00 price opp. so if you find the rs pkg look some where else please post it anyway.. F Y I dont buy from Heritage Chevrolet in Chester Va. the cars are great the sales team there suck


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Haha, salemans famous words....


----------



## Robafett (Apr 25, 2011)

Love the RS... worth the extra to look good! Makes it much sportier with the body moldings and fog lamps.


----------



## robertbick (Jan 1, 2011)

audog said:


> I do wish my LTZ RS was manual, but I'm darn happy with it as is.


My previous 2 cars were manual and I got tired of it. I'm older so like the auto.


----------



## FM Gjedde (May 23, 2011)

Mine is a RED RS LT 1 with most options except leather and "TV" scrteen. Love it except milage in severe hot weather has suffered. Two months old and 3600 miles later, I love the looks of the RS much better than the regular LT or LTZ. Shock noise in front on some bumps is the only complaint. Also, transmission is always hunting and rough on down when stopping.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Anybody know if i buy the OEM rear spoiler in the same color as the car if they (dealership/service depart.) would be able and willing to put it on for me? Anybody know how they put the spoiler on and if any paint/ rust/ or fault would come of it since it was not done in the factory? Also was wondering if its possible to switch out the silver painted rings on the cluster for the chrome ones that you get in the RS package? Thanks.


----------



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

I love the look of my RS. The Cruze looks much sportier with it and younger. The RS package is a good looking option. Especially with the 18" wheels. If you want the RS look, it's best to get it from the get go. Otherwise, it'll cost you $$$ unless you know how to paint and can get the parts at dealer prices.


----------



## geo81mm (Feb 15, 2011)

I got a 1LT RS in black. I am SO glad I put out the extra $700 for this option. It gives our car that little bit of something most cars are missing. I also love the Manumatics. Bst of both worlds.


----------



## HSR (Jul 5, 2011)

Where the **** are you guys getting the RS package for $700, all the tags here say the RS package is $1950.00!


----------

